# Two things



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

My car is new to me haha 12000 miles. anyway i cant get the lil compartment on the back of the center consel to stay shut. the door just lowers. any ideas how to fix that? Another thing i wonder about is how loud the vents get when u turn your fan on high? mine sounds kinda like a helicopter! anyways i do have warranty still btu if they are easy fixes id rather do it myself. please let me know


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I also have the problem with the console opening. If you find an answer let me know. And as for the fan speed, it IS pretty impresive. Try closing all the vents exept one and it's like a leaf blower in the car.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

:agree it sounds like a leaf blower


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

pickinfights said:


> I also have the problem with the console opening. If you find an answer let me know. And as for the fan speed, it IS pretty impresive. Try closing all the vents exept one and it's like a leaf blower in the car.


I took my car in to the dealer today. they said there is a part inside the back of the consel that needs replaced. 85 dollars. luckily i have warranty still haha suckers but yeah i thought it would be a quick fix but i was not right on that one... sad


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Holden1984 said:


> ... Another thing i wonder about is how loud the vents get when u turn your fan on high? mine sounds kinda like a helicopter! anyways i do have warranty still btu if they are easy fixes id rather do it myself. please let me know


From what I have read, some cars have a piece of foam was not put in properly and gets sucked part way into the fan, giving that sound. I personally didn't have it but I guess you have to take it apart and remove the foam...

good luck...


----------

